
Tool to send emails with dynamically generated attachments(responly.com) - imvvk
Responly let&#x27;s you create and send bills, invoices, reminders, payslips or automate any business letter with dynamically generated content to multiple recipient instantly
======
imvvk
I'm using merge tags to populate values dynamically in fields. You can create
any letters which will be attached to an email that you are going to send.

